# A Very Solid Machine - With easy results.



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I had a Jet version. Always was having problems with burns no matter how l careful I was and how slight the depth was set. Finally got tired of working around burns and spending more time messing with the sander than sanding so I sold it 4 or 5 years ago. Never missed it until recently when I started gluing up 18" wide boards for a closet shelf system. Using my Porter-Cable belt sander on the joints is a lot more work than feeding it through a drum sander. Supermax is definitely one of the best versions, though a bit spendy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

EarlS- The Jet that you refer to; and my experience, with the original Perfomax are exactly the same and more problems. I love what you said "Finally got tired of working around burns and spending more time messing with the sander than sanding" No better description said.
And to all others- I hear nothing but positive things about the current sander.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

I love my Supermax. It has revolutionized the way I work with wood. What it costs to buy saves me in time. Truely worthy purchase!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review Matt I really like my super max 19-38 also.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

All - now I'm curious. What are you sanding with the Supermax 19/38?


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Earl, Ive sanded everything from cutting boards, glue lines, long boards (instead of hand sanding) and a ukulele. The body on the uke has to be 3/32" thick. Its too thin for my planer to pull off but the Supermax can handle it.

Not to mention that it is about 65dB quieter than my planer and does not chip wood regardless of grain orientation or knots.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice review and video. I drool every time someone posts about their Supermax. It looks like they take up a pretty good sized space.


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

I have supermax envy. I have an older Delta machine that I hate but use for most every project. Someday I will upgrade and it looks like the supermax is the way to go.


----------



## MattLinPA (Oct 18, 2015)

> Nice review and video. I drool every time someone posts about their Supermax. It looks like they take up a pretty good sized space.
> 
> - Redoak49


Thanks RedOak! It is bigger than I expected, and the infeed/outfeed tables really do make it much much wider than with out them, so I'll likely keep them on, since I seem to work with larger boards and they help, but if you're working with smaller stuff, that'll take off about 22" of wingspan. I've only had it about 3 weeks, but it has started to change my work flows - the first being I'm no longer going to be dimensioning wood to final thickness on the planer, but going to use the sander to do it.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I too, am a happy Supermax owner. I use it for a lot more things than I ever dreamed of.
Great review, have never seen an enclosed stand before…
Mike


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

I had a performax for many years and hated the tracking issues, so I got the 19-38. What a difference. Has been a great buy.


----------



## Putttn (Feb 29, 2012)

I am thrilled with my Supermax and like others have said I wonder how I got along without it. I didn't know Wixey had a set up for Supermax. I just use about a quarter turn down so how does that help in the sanding?


----------



## MattLinPA (Oct 18, 2015)

> All - now I m curious. What are you sanding with the Supermax 19/38?
> 
> - EarlS


So I just fell in love with my supermax, again. I just made Wenge dovetail keys for a large humidor I'm making and being able to take off < 0.005" of key thickness at a time to get the fit just right made the process of making the keys easy. Instead of adjusting the fence on the router table multiple times, it took about 3 passes. I reduced the thickness of one side of the key, ran it across the dovetail bit again, test fit, repeat 2 more times and I had what I needed in about 15 minutes. Super easy and just another way this thing is changing my work flows.


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

I just got mine yesterday and we are not off to a good start. I purchased the 19-38 with the Rockler casters which were half the price of the Supermax version. I didn't bother with the infeed/outfeed since I have such limited space and since I rarely truly dimension stock on the sander I didn't bother with the digital read although I do have one on my planer.

My son helped me with the boxes because this thing is heavy. By the time I got it together I didn't have time to play. That I'll do today. For such a well made machine I was surprised at two problems. The two nuts and washers were missing from the left side of the machine to hold down the conveyer table. Fortunately I had a couple locking nuts the correct size. If not I'd be hunting at Home Depot today. The other thing which I really bothered me; As I was turning the crank counterclockwise, I noticed the drum was not moving. The entire handle was lifting from the machine exposing the ball bearings. On my JET 16-32, there is a nice stop collar underneath. The SM uses a crappy little spring clip which had popped off. Apparently the nut on top had been overtightened not leaving enough room for the clip to fully seat. After some trial and error I found the problem, got it back in and am hoping it doesn't pop off again.

I'll be calling Supermax tomorrow to let them know of my disappointment. At the very least they should send me a few extra spring clips. but I think they should change it to a stop collar like the JET.


----------



## eebdoow (Feb 12, 2011)

Does anyone know where to purchase the conveyor belt from?


----------

